
Ask HN: Crazy browser plugin idea - jacquesm
Hello HN,<p>I have a crazy idea for a browser plug in that would help a bit in knowing which parts of a webpage to trust and which parts to distrust.<p>I&#x27;d like an option where each and every pixel that is rendered as the result of a third party component on a webpage can be given a dim or a highlit background or overlay depending on the setting.<p>That way you could see at a glance which parts of the page were &#x27;first party&#x27; and this would help you in properly assigning trust.<p>Is there such a thing? What would it take to build it?
======
detaro
Interesting, but not sure it's possible, depending on what you define as a
"third-party component".

Highlighting frames, images, ... would be one thing, but I don't think you can
track elements created by scripts usefully. (and in cases like "include
jQuery, script from page then uses jQuery to create something" not necessarily
clear what "result of a third party component" means)

------
borplk
It's not possible to track that.

The closest thing to it is things like ad blockers that have heuristics and
long lists of patterns and things like that.

